# Indian PCC to renew Indian passport in SA



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi guys

Has anyone renewed an Indian passport in SA lately? Did you have to submit the Indian PCC to renew the passport?

Regards,
Anish


----------



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone? :fingerscrossed:


----------

